# Mortise Gauge??



## calwilliams63 (Dec 17, 2008)

I actually don't own a mortise gauge and have to buy one for an upcoming class I'm taking. I would like to buy a really nice one that I don't have to worry about tuning up and is also accurate. Price is not an issue. What do you guys recommend?? Thanks!!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Do you have a preference of the type of marking - knife vs wheel vs pin?

Lee Valley have a number of marking/mortise gauges.

I think this one is interesting. I do not own this, but it looks handy to be able to mark both sides of the mortise in one pass.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=67466&cat=1,42936


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

While I prefer wheel gauges I got an email offering these on sale a few days ago. Looks decent for the price and are of traditional form: 

http://woodworker.com/double-cuttin...131789&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=IRW1404H 

What class are you taking and with who? Regards,


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

The Veritas wheel type gauges are excellent, and if you're willing to spend the money the dual gauge Dave Paine pointed you to would be fantastic. I'd say those are probably the top end of what you can reasonably buy, although there are probably some that are more expensive.

At the other end of the spectrum, I have a Harbor Freight brand gauge that claims to be rosewood and brass, and has a single pin on one side of the arm and two pins on the other side. I use it at least as often as the Veritas gauge, and I quite like it. Setting it is somewhat fiddly, but it works. I suspect the ones from better manufacturers (Crown sells one through WoodCraft, that I know of) are a little more stable and a little easier to set, but probably not much.


----------



## calwilliams63 (Dec 17, 2008)

firemedic said:


> What class are you taking and with who? Regards,


Thanks... I don't have a preference really. I have a Hamilton marking gauge that is really nice. But, I would like one that I can mark both edges of the mortise at once like the Veritas one. It looks really nice and Veritas seems to have some quality tools also. 

I am taking a Philadephia Lowboy class with Alf Sharp at Marc Adams School of Woodworking. If you've never been there it is a great place that I would highly recommend going! I can't say enough great stuff about Marc Adams and the instructors there.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

calwilliams63 said:


> Thanks... I don't have a preference really. I have a Hamilton marking gauge that is really nice. But, I would like one that I can mark both edges of the mortise at once like the Veritas one. It looks really nice and Veritas seems to have some quality tools also.
> 
> I am taking a Philadephia Lowboy class with Alf Sharp at Marc Adams School of Woodworking. If you've never been there it is a great place that I would highly recommend going! I can't say enough great stuff about Marc Adams and the instructors there.


Great, that should be an excellent class. I have not met the man but John, Wema826, has been to his shop a few times and told me all about it in an excited little school girl tone, lol... sorry John, your cover is blown.

As I said in my original post, I prefer wheel gauges though I use all manor of them. I offered that as an option as it is more _traditional_ if that mattered to you. If performance is you first preference then get the wheel gauge. 

//////////////////////////////

ps. it is in no way necessary to have a double gauge for mortising. Either way you must be certain to reference the face side in all instances of marking. I have heard it said that having both sides scribed helps to get a cleaner mortise by scoring the shoulders... hogwash. 

I will start counting down now until someone gets upset that I said that...

It makes no difference when using a mortise chisel. If you are the type who like to spend an hr on a single mortise by drilling and paring then a double gauge is needed for consistent layout lines.

Again start the count down because I believe very few realize drilling is a time killer and waste of energy.


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Either way you must be certain to reference the face side in all instances of marking.

Preach the word brother face side, face edge.


----------



## calwilliams63 (Dec 17, 2008)

Firemedic, I actually live about 25 minutes from Alf and have met him numerous times and have even been out to his shop. He is another great guy I have met while going to MASW. As far as the M&Ts go, I took Marc Adams' joinery class 3 or 4 years ago and we cut M&Ts about every way that you could imagine. I by no means am an expert but I did learn the way I like to cut my mortises and that's at the mortiser  I own a woodworking business and build custom cabinets and furniture so a lot of what I do I can just use my Domino for speed sake since time is money. Marc Adams always says "layout is everything" and that's the truth. You can cut M&Ts anyway you want as long as you have them laid out properly. I'm sure Alf would frown upon it if I were to bring my Domino to class. Lol!!! This being a period piece of furniture though I really want to construct it with traditional joinery anyhow. Back to the mortising gauge I was just kinda curious as to which one most people like to use. I like the idea of being able to scribe both sides of the mortise at the same time so I'll probably buy the Veritas one.


----------



## rb61 (Nov 25, 2013)

[/QUOTE]I think this one is interesting. I do not own this, but it looks handy to be able to mark both sides of the mortise in one pass.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=67466&cat=1,42936[/QUOTE]


Instruction sheet states that user should cut one line at a time. 

I really like this tool, but set up for mortises requires that the user clamp the mortise chisel to a surface to adjust mortise width. I am sure I will find a way to streamline the process.


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

firemedic said:


> Great, that should be an excellent class. I have not met the man but John, Wema826, has been to his shop a few times and told me all about it in an excited little school girl tone, lol... sorry John, your cover is blown.


yeah yeah yeah, Alf is a great man. His lumber supply is what gave me the school girl grins tho..... my god that man has some serious wood!!!


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

Cal you must be in my neck of the woods so to speak. Where ya located? I live in Carthage / Gordonsville Area.


----------



## calwilliams63 (Dec 17, 2008)

Wema826 said:


> Cal you must be in my neck of the woods so to speak. Where ya located? I live in Carthage / Gordonsville Area.


Yeah, that's not to far from me. I live in Murfreesboro.


----------



## calwilliams63 (Dec 17, 2008)

Wema826 said:


> yeah yeah yeah, Alf is a great man. His lumber supply is what gave me the school girl grins tho..... my god that man has some serious wood!!!


Hahahahaha........ Lol!!!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Wema826 said:


> yeah yeah yeah, Alf is a great man. His lumber supply is what gave me the school girl grins tho..... my god that man has some serious wood!!!


:laughing:


----------

